# Puerto Paralelo siempre en "1" - Qbasic - OUT



## juampi98 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola!
Estoy comenzando a utilizar el puerto paralelo, utilizando qbasic para controlarlo.
Uno de los problemas que tengo es que siempre en las salidas D1-D7 mido 3.3v, aunque por lo que vi eso se arreglaría cambiando un jumper...

1)El problema importante, es que siempre tengo un "1" lógico (los 3.3v) en todos los pines de salida desde el 2 al 9 (midiendo con el positivo del voltimetro en uno de estos pines, y el negativo en el pin 25 de masa). Intente el siguiente codigo pero no hay caso...:

CLS
OUT &H378, 0
SLEEP 60
END 

y también intenado poner un sólo pin en 1:   

CLS
OUT &H378, 2
SLEEP 60
END 
Ya corroboré que la dirección del LPT1 es 0x378.

2) Otra duda que tengo es si al conectar masa debería unir entre si todos los pines de GND o si con que use uno ya debería andar.

Cualquier ayuda, es bienvenida 
Gracias! 

Puede ser que xp esté bloqueando los puertos????, en este caso podría usar el programa userport?


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactamente, bajo Windows XP no se puede acceder el puerto paralelo con el codigo que muestras(que esta correcto), proba userport. Mas detalles en Buscador del Foro. Salu2.


----------



## ponisito (Nov 29, 2009)

Master como estas de todos modos cuando usas la salida  a los pines denominados 1-2-4-8-16-32-64-128  corresponde a OUT 888, x (cuando X el el pin a utilizar) podiendo hacer 2 movimientos simultaneos o mas con la sumatoria de los pines de salida si el pin 32 va hacia adelante y el pin 8 hacia la derecha  con la salida OUT 888, 40 lograriamos un movimiento en vertice.
espero que te sirva y con respecto a lo de XP usa la IO.DLL (descargala de la red) y habilita desde al administrador de archivos busca el puerto de la impresora y en CONFIGURACION DE PUESTO selecciona la opcion USAR CUALQUIER INTERRUPCION ASIGNADA AL PUERTO .
abrazo


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 24, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Exactamente, bajo Windows XP no se puede acceder el puerto paralelo con el codigo que muestras(que esta correcto), proba userport. Mas detalles en Buscador del Foro. Salu2.



Exacto, para dejar cerrado el tema, usar Userport (estando como administrador en xp) y luego desde Qbasic utilizar los comandos OUT 888, 0 o OUT 888, 1 o OUT 888, 2 o OUT 888, 4 , etc.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Animate al VBasic, cuando aprendés lo básico el resto es sencillo


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 24, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Animate al VBasic, cuando aprendés lo básico el resto es sencillo


Obvio!!!!!! Lo que pasa es que nos pedían expresamente hacerlo en qbasic


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Algunos profesores se quedaron en el tiempo, sorprendelo y contále sobre el Vb  seguro que ni sabe que existe... y bueno, si necesitás una mano conta conmigo(interfaces para lámparas,motores,lo que sea), yo experimenté mucho con el paralelo hace unos años  algo me acuerdo.Saludos


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 25, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Algunos profesores se quedaron en el tiempo, sorprendelo y contále sobre el Vb  seguro que ni sabe que existe... y bueno, si necesitás una mano conta conmigo(interfaces para lámparas,motores,lo que sea), yo experimenté mucho con el paralelo hace unos años  algo me acuerdo.Saludos



Este tipo sabe, lo que pasa es que como no hay muchas "lamparitas" en el curso, tenía que arrancar por qbasic .... Este año ya vamos a usar visual que nos va a dar más libertad..y cuando hagamos algun proyecto ya te voy a consultar, Gracias!!!!


----------

